# Skin on my 2yr-old's intact penis is peeling?



## goldenapple (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Mama's,

I haven't had the best luck with my son's pediatrician so I wanted to ask for the advise and guidance of the real "experts" 

He son just turned two, he is intact. I was out of town for a week and when I arrived home hubby told me our son's penis was "red" and he had been saying it hurt. My hubby put a general purpose healing salve and said it seemed better. When I checked his penis this am I notice there was a very large piece of loose skin near the tip, the tip was red, but the whole penis seemed to be dry and peeling. I put some almond oil to help soften the dried piece of skin (still attached to living skin). And he said it hurt. It doesn't look like was injured, looks more like something is wrong? Anyone else have this? Any ideas (also, he is 95% potty independent and in cotton underwear, no rash on his bum or other areas)

Anyways, this is our first experience with an intact child so any advice or thoughts before we take him to the Ped would be awesome. Thanks mamas!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Peeling skin can often be a sign of yeast.


----------



## goldenapple (Jan 11, 2010)

I considered this, but he's never had a yeast infection before and nothing in his diet has changed, he doesn't have sugar and has a only about 1 oz of juice (mixed in water) per day, he hasn't been on antibiotics lately and from what I've heard yeast rashes often cover the entire genital area and also the anus? This is only affecting the tip.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeast can only effect the penis itself especially if it is only a mild case.

Another thing I thought of his heat. Right now my dh is having issues because of the extreme heat we are having and dry skin is a major problem for him right now.

You can try putting some acidophilous on his foreskin if it is yeast that can be helpful (I think I have that right)

If you are still nursing you can put bm on there as well.


----------

